# Wotan



## Steve Woodward

In December 1989 I worked on a VLCC being towed from Fawley to Lisbon by the tug Wotan - I have not seen anything on her for years - what happened to her?

She was a very handsome and quite powerful tug
Steve W(Pint)


----------



## Thamesphil

I'm assuming that this was the Bugsier tug WOTAN. She was involved in a collision in 1990, sank and was subsequently raised and broken up at Brugge.

More details and photos here (page 16):
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Scheepvaartnieuws/Pdf/scheepvaartnieuws/2004/okt/216.pdf


----------



## Steve Woodward

Thanks for that Phil, always wondered what had happened to her, all I had found was that the engines had been removed from her hulk.
She towed a 287,000 tonner through Biscay at 8 knots

Thanks
Steve W


----------



## shipmate17

Hi,
Is this the one you wanted.
cheers


----------



## shipmate17

Hi,
I think this may be a newer WOTAN,not sure though.


----------



## FLYERS

Steve,

This might be of use to you:-

1972 WOTAN

Registered: IMO 7125847
1599 GRT, 163 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,59m, D5,820m(6,61) - ice, salv.
2 cpp, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 4400bhp-3236kW (8800bhp total), sp 18,2kn, bp 125t
refit 1979 fixed Kort nozzles, bp 135t

1972: Launched by "F. Schichau" (Schichau-Unterweser AG) at Bremerhaven (YN 1756)
1972 -22/08: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg
(DEU flag, c/s DHIW)
1979: fixed Kort nozzles, bp 135t, by "Werk Ross der Howaldtswerke - Deutsche Werft AG" at Hamburg und Kiel
1987 -12/11: in Galveston, Tx. Brought under Cyprus flag
(CYP flag, regd Limassol, c/s P3QW2)
1990 -06/07: sank off Terschelling (NLD) 55.53N - 10.52E being rammed in heavy weather by the towed drydock while fixing the broken wire. Drydock was towed from Bremerhaven to Algiers. The hull was perforated at 4 places. Declared total loss.
1990 -30/08: raised by "Scaldis Salvage and Marine Contractors" at Antwerpen (BEL) sheerlegs 'Norma' and pontoons 'Ram' and 'Bizon'. Towed to Eemhaven to get her floating.
1990 -12/09: Arrived at Bremerhaven for taking off usable parts and engines
1990 -xx/11: Sold to "Sloopwerken Van Schie" at Zeebrugge
1990 -26/11: Arrived at Zeebrugge

Also another photo added for you.


----------



## Jan M

WOTAN ( 1972): sank 09.07.1990

http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/06/45080.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/08/106462.jpg
http://members.lycos.nl/hoekgezien/photoalbum16.html
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/wotan.htm 
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Scheepvaartnieuws/Pdf/scheepvaartnieuws/2004/okt/216.pdf
(page 16/ 21)
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=83548
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=70012
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=70011
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43863
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45843
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45838

regards from Hamburg
/ Jan


----------



## Steve Woodward

Cheers guys,
yep thats her - handsome beast, she drug the old Mobil petrel round from Fawley to Lisbon with no bother
Rgds & Thanks
Steve W


----------



## Jan M

Hej,

The WOTAN was one of the so called “middleclass-” tugs of the Bugsier- company. Sisterships were SIMSON, TITAN and ATLANTIC. 

SIMSON was converted into a yacht in 1993, TITAN has still the same outfit and is owned by the Vietnam-navy, last time spotted in Saigon in sept95 and ATLANTIC was renamed in KHOZAM and into somekind of navyyacht/ tender , owned by a Saudi (?!). 

The two biggest tugs of Bugsier are/were OCEANIC ( still sailing under Bugiser- / german flag and used as an emergency response vessel in the german bight/ north sea, chartered by the german government) and ARCTIC ( converted into a yacht in 1993)
More about both can be found here in the fourm:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1313


1973 SIMSON, 1993 SIMSON S, 1997 LONE RANGER

Registered: IMO 7232729
1600 GRT, 163 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,24m(13,21), D5,820m(6,61) - ice, salv.
2 cpp, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 4400bhp-3236kW (8800bhp total), sp 18,2kn, bp 105t
fitted 1976 fix. nozzles, 13920bhp-11776kW total, sp 18,5kn, bp 135t
converted 1997 to a yacht (1757 GRT)

SIMSON
1973: Launched by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 1757)
1973 -10/05: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(DEU flag, regd Hamburg, c/s DAIC)
1976 -xx/11: fitted with fix. Kort nozzles by "Werk Ross der Howaldtswerke - Deutsche Werft AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(bp 135t, 13920hp-11776kW-16000ihp total)
1987: to Cyprus flag
(CYP flag, regd Limassol, c/s P3OU2)
1993: 09/06 sold and renamed SIMSON S
1993: converted to a yacht (1757 GRT), operated by "Manitoba Marine Ltd" at Guernsey, Channel Islands (GBR)
(BMU flag, regd Hamilton)
199x: To Peter B. Lewis at Cleveland, Oh. (USA)
2006: still in existence

SIMSON
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=69972
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=69970 
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43867
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45824
http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures03b/SIMSON-1993.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/imagonavis/A92SIMSON.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2004/12/60203.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/01/33155.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2006/01/92069.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/04/98670.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/04/98671.jpg

LONE RANGER
http://www.btinternet.com/~derek.mackay/offshore/images/vessels/vessels01e.htm
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~kpt/CapeTown/981118/Lone Ranger Aerials.jpg
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~kpt/CapeTown/981118/The Lone Ranger.jpg
http://www.termaloma.com/NOK2/imagepages/image16.htm
http://www.tugphotos.co.uk/pages/loneranger.htm
http://www.yachtandcrew.com/Gallery_files/lone ranger.htm
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Sch...vaartnieuws/2003/augustus/124-10-08-2003a.PDF (page 12/ 13)
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/01/13414.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2005/02/66689.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/01/92396.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=29378
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131651
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131649
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131648
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=74668
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131647
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=74667


TITAN ( 3) ( 1974): TITAN ( 1992); ( vietnam-navy ) 

Registered: IMO 7349065
1599 GRT, 157 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,59m, D5,601m(6,61) - ice, salv.
2 cpp, 1 bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 4400bhp-3236kw (8800bhp-9200kW-12500ihp total), sp 18,2kn, bp 105t
tuned up 1979 to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp total + fix.nozzles, sp 18,5kn, bp 135t

1974: Built by "F. Schichau" (Schichau Unterweser AG) at Bremerhaven (YN 2253)
1974 -25/07: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg
(DEU flag, c/s DACJ)
1979 -xx/04: tuned up to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp total + fix.nozzles
1992: 23/12To Vietnammarine, Van Xuan Company Hanoi
2005: still in service in Vietnam

TITAN
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43871
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45834
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45826
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45784
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/12/30943.jpg
http://xsbb.nl/phpbb/viewtopic.php?id=TUGSPOTTERS&t=59647
http://www.aerophoto.nl/Schepen en diversen/Titan.htm

TITAN
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/TITAN.ex.bugsier.htm
http://www.navymar.com/Mystery22.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=146383
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=147198
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159992
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159993
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159995
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159996


1975 VULKAN, 1975 ATLANTIC, 1995 KHOZAM

Registered: IMO 7360679 /(PAN)ON 23683-PEXT
1597 GRT, 164 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,59m, D5,589m(6,61) - ice, salv.
2 cpp, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 8800bhp-12500ihp, sp 18kn, bp 105t
tuned up 1977 to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp, sp 18,5 kn, bp 135t

1974: Launched by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (YN 2254), as VULKAN
1975: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg, named ATLANTIC
(DEU flag, c/s DACP)
1994: To "Admiral Overseas Inc", mng "Bilinder Marine Corp SA" at Athens (GRC) and converted to yacht
(PAN flag, ON 23683-PEXT, c/s HP8003, 1747 GGRT, 524 NRT)
1995: To Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Fahd bin Abdul Aziz al Saud, at Jeddah (mng Bilinder...), renamed KHOZAM
(SAU flag, c/s HZAK, 1508 GRT, 164 NRT, 8800bhp-6473kW)
2004: still in service

ATLANTIC
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/atlantic.bugsier.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43874
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45843
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45827
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45826
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45784
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=70004
http://www.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/161855.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/albums/07_05_2002/122.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/06/45852.jpg
http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number520.asp
http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number552.asp
http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number555.asp

KHOZAM
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=40647 
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Sch...heepvaartnieuws/2005/juli/166-21-07-2005b.PDF ( page 15/ 19)
http://www.yacht-images.com/modules...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
http://www.yacht-images.com/modules...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

infos about technical details and life career ( of tugs in general): THE TUGLIST
http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/

regards from Hamburg
/ Jan


----------



## stan mayes

Prewar,a large German salvage tug named SIMSON was based at Harwich..
In 1938 I was Mate in sailing barge NORMAN bound for Great Yarmouth with cargo of bagged linseed cake ..A few miles off Harwich we scraped over a sandbank which caused a leak in the barge's bottom.
We fired off a distress flare which soon brought SIMSON to us and she moored alongside .She was bigger than NORMAN.
Within minutes the German crew had removed hatchboards and some of the cargo... Pipes were put into the hold and pumping began..
They then passed a large square of canvas over the side with lines attached to its corners and dragged it into position to cover the damage..
We were then taken slowly into Harwich..
It would be interesting to learn the fate of SIMSON..


----------



## RayJordandpo

Stan
Deviating from the thread but I was very interested to hear you say you sailed on sailing barges. When I was a kid I remember a sailing barge coming into King George dock, Hull, quite regularly. Her name was "Thyra" and I believe she was from Harwich. If my memory serves me right she carried a cargo of grain. I was always fascinated by these vessels and can imagine it took great skill to manoeuver them. Do you remember the "Thyra"? 
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

Ray

Try and get a hold of the following Book as it has alot in about the Thyra plus a photo

SAILORMAN BETWEEN THE WARS - being the journal of a Thames, Medway and caostal bargeman.
By John Allendale.


----------



## stan mayes

Thankyou Gdynia - Yes it is a good book I have also read it.
Ray,you have a good memory remembering THYRA . Many barges traded to Hull with grain and a return cargo of coal from Keadby or Goole for the Thames. I think the last owners of THYRA were London & Rochester Trading Co [Crescent Shipping Co ] and she was fitted with an engine some years ago ..I dont know if she is still trading...
Try typing in - sailing barge thyra - you may get a result..


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Thyra*

Thanks lads
I will certainly look it up
Ray Jordan


----------



## willwall

*Titan*

Hello Jan

I am working on the re activation of the Titan for long distance towage. She is in Saigon Port and has had very little use over the last 15 years.

At present we are arranging for a Bollard Pull test and recertification of the towing gear. Will be interested to see what the results are after all these years.

Any information you may have on the history of the vessel's towing projects would be appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from you

Bill Wallace





Jan M said:


> Hej,
> 
> The WOTAN was one of the so called “middleclass-” tugs of the Bugsier- company. Sisterships were SIMSON, TITAN and ATLANTIC.
> 
> SIMSON was converted into a yacht in 1993, TITAN has still the same outfit and is owned by the Vietnam-navy, last time spotted in Saigon in sept95 and ATLANTIC was renamed in KHOZAM and into somekind of navyyacht/ tender , owned by a Saudi (?!).
> 
> The two biggest tugs of Bugsier are/were OCEANIC ( still sailing under Bugiser- / german flag and used as an emergency response vessel in the german bight/ north sea, chartered by the german government) and ARCTIC ( converted into a yacht in 1993)
> More about both can be found here in the fourm:
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1313
> 
> 
> 1973 SIMSON, 1993 SIMSON S, 1997 LONE RANGER
> 
> Registered: IMO 7232729
> 1600 GRT, 163 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,24m(13,21), D5,820m(6,61) - ice, salv.
> 2 cpp, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 4400bhp-3236kW (8800bhp total), sp 18,2kn, bp 105t
> fitted 1976 fix. nozzles, 13920bhp-11776kW total, sp 18,5kn, bp 135t
> converted 1997 to a yacht (1757 GRT)
> 
> SIMSON
> 1973: Launched by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 1757)
> 1973 -10/05: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
> (DEU flag, regd Hamburg, c/s DAIC)
> 1976 -xx/11: fitted with fix. Kort nozzles by "Werk Ross der Howaldtswerke - Deutsche Werft AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
> (bp 135t, 13920hp-11776kW-16000ihp total)
> 1987: to Cyprus flag
> (CYP flag, regd Limassol, c/s P3OU2)
> 1993: 09/06 sold and renamed SIMSON S
> 1993: converted to a yacht (1757 GRT), operated by "Manitoba Marine Ltd" at Guernsey, Channel Islands (GBR)
> (BMU flag, regd Hamilton)
> 199x: To Peter B. Lewis at Cleveland, Oh. (USA)
> 2006: still in existence
> 
> SIMSON
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=69972
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=69970
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43867
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45824
> http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures03b/SIMSON-1993.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/imagonavis/A92SIMSON.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2004/12/60203.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/01/33155.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2006/01/92069.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/04/98670.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/04/98671.jpg
> 
> LONE RANGER
> http://www.btinternet.com/~derek.mackay/offshore/images/vessels/vessels01e.htm
> http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~kpt/CapeTown/981118/Lone Ranger Aerials.jpg
> http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~kpt/CapeTown/981118/The Lone Ranger.jpg
> http://www.termaloma.com/NOK2/imagepages/image16.htm
> http://www.tugphotos.co.uk/pages/loneranger.htm
> http://www.yachtandcrew.com/Gallery_files/lone ranger.htm
> http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Sch...vaartnieuws/2003/augustus/124-10-08-2003a.PDF (page 12/ 13)
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/01/13414.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2005/02/66689.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/01/92396.jpg
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=29378
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131651
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131649
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131648
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=74668
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=131647
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=74667
> 
> 
> TITAN ( 3) ( 1974): TITAN ( 1992); ( vietnam-navy )
> 
> Registered: IMO 7349065
> 1599 GRT, 157 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,59m, D5,601m(6,61) - ice, salv.
> 2 cpp, 1 bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 4400bhp-3236kw (8800bhp-9200kW-12500ihp total), sp 18,2kn, bp 105t
> tuned up 1979 to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp total + fix.nozzles, sp 18,5kn, bp 135t
> 
> 1974: Built by "F. Schichau" (Schichau Unterweser AG) at Bremerhaven (YN 2253)
> 1974 -25/07: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg
> (DEU flag, c/s DACJ)
> 1979 -xx/04: tuned up to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp total + fix.nozzles
> 1992: 23/12To Vietnammarine, Van Xuan Company Hanoi
> 2005: still in service in Vietnam
> 
> TITAN
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43871
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45834
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45826
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45784
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/12/30943.jpg
> http://xsbb.nl/phpbb/viewtopic.php?id=TUGSPOTTERS&t=59647
> http://www.aerophoto.nl/Schepen en diversen/Titan.htm
> 
> TITAN
> http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/TITAN.ex.bugsier.htm
> http://www.navymar.com/Mystery22.htm
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=146383
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=147198
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159992
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159993
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159995
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=159996
> 
> 
> 1975 VULKAN, 1975 ATLANTIC, 1995 KHOZAM
> 
> Registered: IMO 7360679 /(PAN)ON 23683-PEXT
> 1597 GRT, 164 NRT, L77,40m(68,71), B13,59m, D5,589m(6,61) - ice, salv.
> 2 cpp, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 8800bhp-12500ihp, sp 18kn, bp 105t
> tuned up 1977 to 13920bhp-10240kW-16000ihp, sp 18,5 kn, bp 135t
> 
> 1974: Launched by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (YN 2254), as VULKAN
> 1975: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg, named ATLANTIC
> (DEU flag, c/s DACP)
> 1994: To "Admiral Overseas Inc", mng "Bilinder Marine Corp SA" at Athens (GRC) and converted to yacht
> (PAN flag, ON 23683-PEXT, c/s HP8003, 1747 GGRT, 524 NRT)
> 1995: To Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Fahd bin Abdul Aziz al Saud, at Jeddah (mng Bilinder...), renamed KHOZAM
> (SAU flag, c/s HZAK, 1508 GRT, 164 NRT, 8800bhp-6473kW)
> 2004: still in service
> 
> ATLANTIC
> http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/atlantic.bugsier.htm
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43874
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45843
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45827
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45826
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45784
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=70004
> http://www.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/161855.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/albums/07_05_2002/122.jpg
> http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/06/45852.jpg
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number520.asp
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number552.asp
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number555.asp
> 
> KHOZAM
> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=40647
> http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Sch...heepvaartnieuws/2005/juli/166-21-07-2005b.PDF ( page 15/ 19)
> http://www.yacht-images.com/modules...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> http://www.yacht-images.com/modules...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> infos about technical details and life career ( of tugs in general): THE TUGLIST
> http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/
> 
> regards from Hamburg
> / Jan


----------

